# [Video] Type C-II, D-II, F-II and more (Review)



## MW1990 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, not much to say here  I just explain (too long of a video sorry, I'm not good with keeping time when making videos lol) how each cube is in minor detail. Here's a text based version I suppose:

Rubiks Storebought (not broken in with sand or anything  ) = Win

-Type C-II: Smooth, lightweight, "soft feeling"

-Type D-II: Heavy cube, Type F style pieces, "springy sound" like Rubiks Storebought

-Type F-II: Great, lightweight, very smooth, I didn't cover corner cutting, but it does cut corners well I suppose.

-Little 50mm cube: Nice, portable (duh), not too small, really fast

-Cube4you DIY: Good, like my New Type A-III kind of.

-Eastsheen 4x4: Very nice, no lube in it, just a quarter turn or less of loosening the screws on each side.


Enjoy!


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

yesh, ive been waiting for this


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope the video was clear/concise enough :\ I put text descriptions if the video didn't work


----------



## teller (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting this...I have a C-II and I agree with pretty much everything you said about it. It's good after you loosen it, but you don't fall in love with it.

I have a feeling F-II will win my heart.


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 25, 2009)

I will loosen the D-II  It seems like it has potential, but the F-II is just too nice  I think it's my new main speedcube


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, for the spanish language users who does not understand spoken english:


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you for posting that  It was kind of inconsiderate of me to not take that into account, I speak spanish and some (very little) japanese and mandarin, so I should have put subtitles


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 25, 2009)

No big deal at all. Generally i dont post my videos here because all are in spanish language. I think actually are enough english videos for cubers but in this case i want to add that video because this cubes are relatively new and i think this can help some users.


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep yep I definitely agree


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks
Did u review the type-D-II? i think i missed it, lemme check


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 25, 2009)

I did  It was at 2:08, I said type C, sorry, my bad


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks ^^


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 25, 2009)

No problem


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 26, 2009)

I cant watch the embedded video. The spanish one works, but the english one doesn't  .


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmm sorry about that GermanCube, it works for me, but here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pkRcKi54wY cheers


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 26, 2009)

Is that a Discrete Mathematics book? :O


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 26, 2009)

Why, yes, yes it is  Discrete mathematics with applications by Susan Epps  My second favorite book right now


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 27, 2009)

So it looks like the type F II is the best of the three. What about the D-II versus the C-II? I'm thinking of buying 2 type F-IIs and one more (either the D-II or C-II)


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 27, 2009)

Harris Chan said:


> So it looks like the type F II is the best of the three. What about the D-II versus the C-II? I'm thinking of buying 2 type F-IIs and one more (either the D-II or C-II)



I purchased an F-II very recently, and I can't wait for it to arrive.
I can base this off of personal experience, but buy it. Actually you said two, so go ahead and buy them.

Or you could also just get one of each.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 27, 2009)

I just got the F-II from cube4you yesterday. Its really smooth and nice. Has anyone figured out if it deteriorates? It feels like its deteriorating every time I use it.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 27, 2009)

So how do these compare to the C-I, D-I, and F-I? I'll be placing an order soon for these three cubes, and I'd like to know if I should get the I or II.


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 28, 2009)

Too late to order for me; They're on holiday till Oct 8, which is when I leave for WC. I failed.


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply Mr. Chan  Comparing the D-II to C-II, the D-II (the white one in my video) is much smoother than the C-II, and lighter. The D-II also seems to have less lockups for me than the C-II. The C-II is basically a very heavy (with respect to the type F) type F cube, but more stiff. I would say that (personally): F-II > D-II > C-II  So, as far as the D-II versus the C-II, I would say that the D-II is superior to the C-II


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 28, 2009)

Truncator said:


> So how do these compare to the C-I, D-I, and F-I? I'll be placing an order soon for these three cubes, and I'd like to know if I should get the I or II.


 well, I do not have a C-I, or D-I, otherwise I would have, I'm sorry  I did a comparison (very very brief) to the F-I maybe once or twice in the video I think.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds to me like C-II is nothing like C-I, F-II is very similar to F-I, and D-II is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 29, 2009)

Harris Chan said:


> Too late to order for me; They're on holiday till Oct 8, which is when I leave for WC. I failed.



I ordered my F-II just in time!
I'd be honored to let you use mine, but our princess in another castle I can't go to WC.

You didn't fail, your current cubes are fine, right? Go get a record, champ.


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ha Ha!!

Rubik's Storebought Win!!


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol  Yep yep


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone know is C II is better than C I ?


----------



## hillary (Jan 22, 2010)

There is no "better", there is just "different". I have C I and II and I think that both make really speed cubes. They just have a completely different feel to them.


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok thank you hillary, i only have type C for the moment.


----------

